# When We aren't working dogs



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This is what I like the most!!

I sold my Honda CBR for this and Im glad!!

Horses name, HONDA


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

awsome pics bro


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love to see pictures of country kids enjoying the simple life. That is so great she has a pony. Your a good dad


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ya your a really great dad will you adopt me please lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Thats a dream come true


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

must be nice.... the only kind of forest we have around here are man made... alone with everything else


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Thats great! Cute kid!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> I sold my Honda CBR for this and Im glad!!
> 
> Horses name, HONDA


So what's the 0-60 time on that new Honda? :rofl:


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

That is just too cute I want a pony too!!!!!!!! please lol


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

I bet she loves that, I sold my CBR also


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Awesome pictures*


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*I would love to ride a horse*


----------



## rmontheweb (Apr 25, 2007)

sold my cbr also . very nice horse , i love to ride my horses wish i could own my own horse might get one one day...


----------

